# Luvmyzoocrew's Furries



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I decided to start my blog about my buns, now I cant say for sure that I will keep it up because downloading, or up loading pics is as quick as plucking your eyebrows as oppose to waxing. 

An introduction to my buns, Belle is a female Dutch who turned 1 in fed 2007, and Sooty was 3-4 years in 2007. Belle was found on craigslist , her owner could no longer keep her due to allergies that her husband was having. To tell you the truth my craigs list posting would have read.........."free to a good home, one husband who is allergic to rabbits , so home that he goes to should not have any buns" :laugh:. They had her only four days when they posted about her. We emailed a few days until I could get there to pick her up , and we traveled 1 1/2 hours into the heart of Downtown Philly. I lived in Philly for 28 years and would not travel to center city unless my life depended on it, I would litterally have panic attacks thinking about having to go down their, so needless to say my hubby drove,lol. We brought her home and she was in a store bought cage. We , well I , teetered back and forth what kind of houseing she was going to have, one option was a cage with a pen around it, or a NIC cage? She stayed in the cage at night and then I opened it during the day and she had the run of the pen, but I saw all the rabbits on RO with their cool cages I had to build one. 



This was my Belle when she came home, she looks ssssooooo little.







This was Belle's first home a cage with a pen around it.






This was my first attempt of a cage, dont ask me what i was thinking with no coroplast on the bottom????? I dont know if i was just waiting to get the coro or I thought "my" rabbit would be different,lol.










We had Belle a few months and decided to get her a MAN :wiggle I was on Petfinder, or craigslist looking and looking and looking. I answered a few adds but nothing "felt" right, I decided to just sit back and wait for "THE ONE". While on Petfinder one day I saw the most pathetic picture of a black lop, with his head hung low, on a wire bottom cage, with a description that said that he had a hard start to life, I would later find out how hard. I spent the next one to one and a half months looking at his pic, and pulling it up every morning to see if he finally got adopted. Finally I called just to ask if he was still there, and he was!!!!!!!!!!! Well within two days i was bringing him home, I had to go fill out an application and wait 24 hours, to make sure that I still wanted him, and OOHHHH I did. While at the shelter talking to the girl who was in the small animal room I found out the vet office that had him and brought him in, so when i went home i called them and asked what his story was. Here is what I learned. Someone was driving by and out on the curb with some home furnishing that were out on the trash was a rabbit hutch, with Sooty in it. A sign on the outside that said "Likes pop corn, pizza and ice cream" :headsmack The vet office took him in cut his teeth, got him back to Sexy Sooty status, and spent a while trying to find a home for him with not much luck. They did find a home, that in hind site they should have never have let this woman take him, the woman brought him back saying that he wasnt acting right. She was housing him outside in a hutch, in the dead of summer :nerves1. When he came back in to them he had mites , so again they worked on my baby got rid of his mites and got him all better. After looking for another home they had no luck so off to the shelter they took him. Now that is where I come in. He came home with me and it was like he knew he belonged thier, he was ssssssoooooooo comfortable, he wasnt afraid of anything. The vaccum didnt bother him, the cats peering in at him did not bother him, the kids and dogs didnt bother him, and he flopped like he lived here all his life. 

THis was one of the first couple of days home, could he be anymore relaxed.








This was his first pic, I dont know if his head is just too heavy to hold up?








Then after Sooty got nutered it was bonding time, ugh i was :nerves1

This was the begining, Sooty looks llooonnnggg in this pic.






And this is the end result, it is not always this lovey, Belle is a little aggressive and we are working on that. Sooty is obnoxiously submissive, to the point that he is annoying in wanting her to groom him. I see why he humps her,lol, hence the nickname HUMPERELLA.








This leads us to today my buns are nic cage with pen attatched bunnies, I often get jealous of the free range bunnies. Due to my house it is not possible for them to have access like that. My dogs, my cats, my paparrazzi kids. So today we let them out in the living room for some roaming time and I enjoyed it so much , it was so nice to see them exploring and looking around, and I even caught Sooty doing a binky, and if you know Sooty he doesnt Binkie often. It was a little hairy at first because the kids where like the paparazzi is to Brittney Spears, so they went upstairs after a little bit and my older son sat downstairs with us. Here are some pics of them outside int he living room.

BUNNY BUTT, not only bunny butt but running bunny but,lol.






Sooty coming out of his cage looking at me wondering why I was taking a ton of pics.






Taking a break from exploring and hanging by the front of the cage.






Sooty went over and sat next to my oldest, thought that was so cute.





 
Sooty hopping around the floor.








so that sums it up for now I love taking pics, but hate uploading them so i dont know how often i will .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, I'm so glad you got Sooty, poor baby. Sounds like it was meant to be too.

Belle is so much smaller than him, hee hee. Too cute! Good for you for getting Sooty, he's adorable.

This is a precious pic of them!:inlove: How is it going?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2008)

IT is going pretty good. Belle still humps him when their is excitement ,like when i am bringing pellets, but i have been using a squirt bottle to squirt her,lol, and she will stop. The bald spot he use to have on his back is all grown back in.



I love that picutre too.


----------



## polly (Mar 3, 2008)

she is absolutely gorgeous. Is she an opal dutch? she looks in the pics like she has blue running through her. I am totally in love with her she is the most beautiful colour dutchie I have seen :inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> she is absolutely gorgeous. Is she an opal dutch? she looks in the pics like she has blue running through her. I am totally in love with her she is the most beautiful colour dutchie I have seen :inlove:



:run: Runs to get locks for doors so Polly doesnt bunny nap Belle :duel lol



Well I dont know anything about color but she looks like grey and beige all mixed in together, so i dont know if that is an opal or blue,lol. Thank you for the complement about her, but if you knew her meanie personality you might now want her :crazinesslol, just kidding we love her.:bunny19


----------



## polly (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds like she is opal how fab!! 

yeah you had better lock them doors lmbo !!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2008)

Aww, what a great blog! And SUCH cute buns!

Sooty is such a big bunner lol, he does look a bit like my Barney though with his squishy nose!Such a sad story though, I'm soooo glad he's found a great home with you!

And I agree with Polly, Belle's colouring is BEAUTIFUL!! 

:inlove:

Jen xx


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 4, 2008)

Well we did it again last night it is looking like we will do this every night from 830 to 900-930. I will send hubby up with the kids and dogs and me and the buns will hang out together. It is so fun to watch them, and so fun to see Sooty doing his awkward Binkies,lol. The cats are ok with the rabbits in the pen but when Belle is tearing but around the living room they get freaked out, so I lock them in the wash room.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 10, 2008)

DEAD BUNNY FLOP

My dearest Sooty loves to scare the crap out of me, as cute as I think it is, I dont find it cute till i check to see if he is still alive,lol. I find out he is alive and I just want to touch him,lol, he looks so peacefull and cute. Then I go and grab the camerea and snap pics and he is completely unphased ,lol. He is one relaxed bun.








Look at those feet how cute, and if you could see how chubby his little face looks, so kissable,lol. 








And then there sitting above his body enjoying some hay is the culprit, the first one i would look towards if he was really dead,lol. Poor Belle gets blamed for everything.








Today Sooty goes for blood work for his dental surgery, where i will ask some more questions and then schedule the appointment for good friday, almost two weeks away. It is so stressful wondering if he is going to make it, or if he is going to be better off, if he doesnt make it i will forever blame myself. Please pray bunny prayers that he makes it through it and that i make it through it,lol. I will post alot more right before the surgery because i will need to stress to people who understand.


----------



## michele (Mar 10, 2008)

What a cute couple. I hope all goes well for sooty. I thought he was dead when I saw his first picture. I have never seen a bunny so relaxed.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 10, 2008)

Ha Michele he does this to me a few times a day, before i run to get the camerea i make sure he is still alive,lol. The first time he did this to me he had only been in my house for a couple of days andwhen he did it i thought he died on me,lol, i thought the stress from coming to my house killed him. 





Well everyone his appointment for the removal is on Friday, I wanted it next week but i forgot it is easter weekend next weekend so that was out cause we have to go somewhere. I will have the vet show me how to sub q fluids, I have almost all the supplies i need i just have to get a better syringe feeder and baby food.



I am going to be stressed for the next two weeks.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 10, 2008)

Your buns are so adorable! Belle is so cute - and OMG Sooty! his pictures are so funny! I hope everything goes well for him, what a cutiepie.


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

ur buns are so sweet - nibbles scared me once with the dead bunny flop :shock:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 13, 2008)

I have some more pics but this time it is only of Sooty, since he is going in for his teeth removal tommorrow....... :vomit:.............I swear everytime i say that word my stomach flops and i feel nausea, ugh. So of course him and Belle seemed to be real cuddley today, maybe i am just over noticing,lol. I have been prepairing all week, with my lists of what to do on each day and getting my supplies. I have pedialyte, pumpkin, jar baby food, critical care, two different syringes, hugs and kisses. I cleaned the piggies cages so i dont have to worry about changing the fleece out for another week, I washed the sheet i put down in the pen area for them. My plans for tommorrow are to change the two boxes i have for Sooty and Belle , for a few days or until Sooty is doing good, Belle and him will be seperated. She will be in the pen on lock down,lol, and he will be in the pen area. I hope this doesnt stress him out too much because he is a very needy bunny and loves his Belle. He will have a clean box and the sheet will be clean so this way i know if he is peeing and pooping, and eating and drinking. :cry4:I hope he is ok and he bounces back QUICK, after he comes out and wakes up and is doing good i will stress about syringe feeding him, he hates to be picked up , and i am afraid to just grab him, so we will both be stressing about that, and i have never syringe fed anything in my life. The vet that we are going to is a very good vet and comes recommended highly, i had issues with her before as i have taken my bearded dragon to her and we just didnt click, but this time i liked her and we clicked. We still have to talk about pain managment, they do Metacam but i want something stronger or along with it, i dont see it being a problem she seemed pretty receptive about showing me how to do sub-q fluids if i wanted to know, so we shall see.

Tommorrow i will get up at 6 am come down and feed everyone, and then run up and get my shower, get my son up for school, wrangle Sooty up and get him in the cage. He has become wise over the last little while and when it is time to get him in the cage he goes up on the second level,lol then i have to tempt him with crains, SUCKER,LOL. Then i have to get him out in the pen, shut the door, and corner him so the only way he can go is in the crate,lol. 



So anyway here are some pics of today, and we of course did some easter pics, you can check them out in the sticky at the top of the messages, and of course when voting time comes around you will scroll down to Sooty or Belles pick and click on them :whistling lol. There are some great pics up against them so it is going to be hard this time,lol.






Woo hoo finally pics where you can see his eyes,lol, i have litterally hundreds of pictures but alot of them he looks like an eyeless bunny,lol.






I also took a pic of his feet, i love bunny feet, but not in the sick keychain kind of way. The same as i like bunny tails and butts,lol. :bunny24



On another note my mom might be taking in a bunny that someone found wandering in a local park. It is a baby, by thier discription, white with a black eye patch. We shall see when , and if , my dad gets it here, it will probablly be an adult brown lop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. I havent heard from my dad yet to know whether or not she still had the bunny or someone else took it, but if no one was going to take it she was going to take it to the local shelter, so we couldnt let that happen. So I made my mom feel bad :roflmao:, i have enough going on here right now that financially i cant do it, and mentally i cant give my time to another rabbit right now. Between Sooty's surgery and the vet trip i just had with my three cats i have spent ALOT , ALOT, ALOT ,ALOT of money in the last two weeks.



Well i have bored you all long enough and if you have made it to my closing statement then you are a better person then i am,lol. 

nighty ,night, and prayers for tommorrow.ray:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 16, 2008)

Well it has been a real eventful week here. I was having cat issues with one of the three cats, which cost me an arm and a leg,lol. Then it was Sooty's time he went earlier in the week for blood work and then it was surgery time. Of course i had great anxiety leading up to the surgery, and all of it made me think "maybe i shouldnt do this", but i took it as my worry wart personality. The night before I got no sleep and was up every hour on the hour. 6 am the alarm goes off and i head down stairs and get everyones food together, lol, tricked them because all the piggies were laying down sleeping and suprised to see me. After feeding everyone i was off to shower and get dressed, came down let Sooty finish eating all that he wanted , then got him into the carrier. Go to the vet,8:00 am, sign papers and leave a number for them to call me if an emergency and when he was done, leave him and head home. Once I am home I have something to eat and then get to cleaning the hay box and litter, and putting the nice clean sheet down.9:00 my cell phone rings I look at the caller id and see it is the vets office, at that moment i was scared thinking something had happened but also thinking that one hour could be long enough and they are calling to say he is out of surgery, boy was the second thought wrong. 



The vet asks for me and I tell her it is me and she goes to tell me that Sooty was ok now, BUT, his heart stopped on the table and he stopped breathing. They were able to bring him back and he was coming out and getting his reflexes back and was so far doing good. When she started talking my stomach and heart hit the floor at lightning speed, and i didnt hear everything she said i was in such a state of shock. I went at lunch time to see him and he was wobbly and unsteady on his feet, but i kissed him, and told him thank you for not leaving me. After about 45 minutes I left telling him I would be back at dinner to get him. Well since this was the day from heck i was all over. Between visiting Sooty and picking him up i had to take mom to the vet with her new rabbit,and then stop at the feed store for her. While in the feed store I jokingly said to my mom that the doctor was suppose to call between 5:00 and 5:15 and it was now 4:59 what was taking her so long. As the last word came out of my mouth and i put my hand back down to my side the phone went off, IT WAS THE VET. I answered it and it was the Dr. who operated on Sooty and she said he was rammy, shredding up the paper in his cage, and rearranging his cage and wanted to come home!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh boy i was so excited to be getting him home . Drove home and went to the vet and talked to the doc again, she did tell me what exactly she used, and that she had put him under and was filing down his back teeth when his gums turned purple and his breathing was so shallow. His heart rate was at 100 when it was suppose to be over 200. They gave him a reversal, gave him oxygen, and she started massaging his chest and slowly he came back. I feel like this is a smack in the head and unless it is an emergency we will not be having his teeth taken out again, i will learn how to cut them my self to advoid the every three week stress of a drive to the vet. If he has to go he will have to go to the university where i will have to take a second mortgage out,lol, so i wll start putting away money now just in case the situation arises. 



I am glad that as he was hopping towards the Rainbow Bridge, that all the RO bunnies were yelling "TURN AROUND, GO BACK , WE DONT WANT YOU HERE , GO BACK TO YOUR MOM!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 18, 2008)

Well it has been a while , I havent felt like dealing with uploading pics on my sslllllloooooowwwwwww computer,lol. I have been dealing with morning sickness in the begining of this pregnancy, I went to the hospital a week or so ago for cramping and spotting. Everything is fine , we saw a wee little tiny heart beat which is always reassuring. Blood work came back good. I had my first appointment after that and i go back on May 8th in which time i should be able to hear the heartbeat , which will make me more at ease and i will be able to relax a little. I was batteling everyday morning sickness but since being at the hospital it has been alot better and only comes off and on, which is ssssssooooooo much better then everyday. I am taking B-6 to help with it so i dont know if it is that or just my body has gotten use to it, but i am too afraid to stop taking it ,lol, so i will do so until 12 weeks. Right now i am 8 weeks along and my due date (ultrasound was measuring smaller then i thought i was , but the doctors said it is ok that the tech could have just measured the baby smaller, but i will have another one at 20 weeks and we will see if the due date changes) was moved to Nov 27. A Thnaksgiving baby,lol, I dont want to miss my Thanksgiving dinner,lol.



Ok so onto my buns. The wheather is nice so my middle son went out and picked some dandelions to feed the rabbits he was so happy!!!!!! Belle gobbled her right down but Sooty took his time i dont think he was exactly sure what to do,lol. Sooty went to get his teeth clipped last week and I got a pair of the clippers to cut them myself but i dont know if i am going to be able to do it my self. The vet said that if i cant do it bring him back and she will do it with me again and show me. She kept telling me to calm down,lol, i think she knows me too well ,lol. I am such a spaz, I am so afraid of cutting them too short, cutting his tongue or lip, oh god if i see blood i will be on the floor crying my eyes out,lol :shock:



Sooty wearing his Dandelion, cant see his face here.






My son feeding his pretty flower to Belle.








Belle looking at me like she is going to kill me because i put a flower on her head,lol, but look how cute she is :inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 5, 2008)

I have tried to post in my blog twice already , so i am trying to do it with less photos to see if it works.



As some might know I am a foster mom for the furry kind. I foster guinea pigs for Have a Heart guinea pig rescue, and have been doing so since last summer. So far i have had three fosters, the first was a baby female i had for two weeks, Mr D i had for 8 months, and a pair of bonded boars that i have had for almost a year.

Below is Mr D he has just recently been adopted after spending 8 months with us. He is a biter, and although i have never been biten he was a heart attack with crazy bed head,lol. I use to wear gloves when i would have to handle him to protect my hands and to allow me to handle him without being a panicky mess,lol. The picture below was of him sitting in his carrier waiting to go to his new home.






Mr D looking out at me wondering where his veggies are, he would do this every morning and i would have to give him a piece just to get him away from the door so i could get his bowl in,lol. Look at those piggie lips i could just kiss them.






Mr D lookin like a cowboy!!!!!!!!!!








If this works i will have more pics tommorrow for everyone.



lets cross our fingers and paws


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 6, 2008)

woo hoo the last one worked so lets keep going. 

Other then my foster piggies I have three cats, three dogs, one bearded dragon, two rabbits, and god only knows what else has moved in that i havent noticed.




This is Willow and Sylvester, sylvester is pushing willow away cause she is a girl and girls have Cooties???? They are around 12-13 years old. You will notice a theme with my cats they are all black and white, I LOVE BLACK AND WHITE CATS. Put 5 cats in front of me and one of them be black, or black and white and i ooohh and aaahhh over that one,lol. Willow is the most docile cat there is, when my oldest was a baby he would scoot around in his walker, so when he would knock off all the toys she would jump up and lay on the walker. Well being a baby he would grab clumps of skin and hair and she would just jump down, shake it off then jump right back up on the tray!!!!!!!!!! It got to the point that i could not keep her off of his tray so i gave up,lol. 




Ok this is Simba, i am hoping that the pic fixes itself and isnt so big. He is the same age of the other guys, and he is best buds with my oldest son. He use to stalk me to the point that i couldnt be outside without him in every window of the house to see me, he has gotten a little better over the years. He is a very vocal cat, if one of the other cats looks at him cross he cries!!!!!!!!!!! 



I will try to make sure that these go through then i will be back to post some more of my buns......:shock:............. I mean my rabbits.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is Belle looking like she is going to charge the camera,lol.






Belle grooming her man , now if he would do the same to her maybe she would shed so gosh dang much.






Here is a ginormus picture that photo bucket is not resizing for me for some reason. Here are the lovely couple, Sooty is twice the size of her and she is the boss,lol.






Here is Sooty's impression of "lets watch mommy turn 50 shades of white cause she thinks i am dead" You have to love how relaxed he gets in a house with obnoxious barking dogs and kids running around all day.






Look at the creepy tilting of the head, for better effect.






The stiff legs sticking out straight, one of these days he is going to be dead and i am going to be snapping away taking pics of him,lol. 






Sooty wishing mommy would take the camera away and stop taking pics








Just recently I let them out to run the living room for about an hour after the dogs, hubby and kids went to bed and ever since Belle has been nuts. She is pushing and pulling the pen around, and standing up on her back legs like she wants to get out again,lol. Some days she is relentless with this behaviour.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 8, 2008)

Here they are are Small and large,lol.






Now for some groom time. First groom his nose.






Then near his ear.






Then on the back of the neck.






The other eye, my man must have clean eyes.






Oh and the ear, and an extra bonus he has pumpkin on his ear from earlier, yyyuuummmm






Now the other ear, not as delicious as the first one.






OOOHHHH now it is my turn?????? maybe not






Dang what is he waiting for, I am sure i cleaned his leg earlier.






COME ON , now the other leg??? when is it my turn?








Sleep with one eye open Sooty!!!!!






Oh ok we can cuddle if you want.






NOSING IT






Now i am all alone.






Oh well i will take a nap now.






"I think she is mad at me"










Belle has been charging the pen when the cats are sitting outside of it and close to it, here is her trying to get the cats tail.






Protecting her man from the big black and white one that likes to cuddle.






Takes a moment to clean her mans head.






Turn and Sneak attack that nosey cat.








Sooty appologizing for Belles behaviour.








The couple.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 10, 2008)

The pics are wonderful! The one you said you thought was huge, I don't think is, that's how all mine are. I actually love the smaller size, I might see if I can change bucket to do them smaller.

Sooty and Humperella are just adorable! They make a great couple.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


>


No that's what i call TRUE LOVE!:inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 20, 2008)

Sooty out exploring, he is asking Sponge Bob why he is so square,lol.






Sooty loves to jump up on the couch to check it out when he is out exploring, he just jumps up and looks around and then jumps down.






Continplating jumping on the table to ambush Belle on the floor,lol. I see and accident waiting to happen,lol.






Belle checking out the basket we have our shoes in, she thinks it is yummy.






I dont get photobucket i resize all of them but this one is coming up big, oh well. 



YUMMY BASKET






What is this thing that mommy is always sitting on? Check it out with caution








Belle going somewhere that is blocked off to keep her out, she has her own set of rules that she listens to ,lol.










Sooty Burrito



Sooty is sporting my Hello Kitty towel getting ready to get his teeth trimmed. He is such a trooper, but on the upside i cover him with kisses and hugs and he cant go anywhere,lol






Look at how shinny he looks , couldnt you all just squeeze him?






Sexy Sooty Burrito, look at his squishable ,kissable face


----------



## cheryl (Jul 20, 2008)

Sooty and Belle are just adorable..i just love those two

I loveSooty's gorgeous little face though...i wish i could reach through the pc screen and pat that cute furry face :inlove:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sooty is just to cute!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

I ama Belle fan! Must have!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 21, 2008)

Alicia you can have Belle if i can have Dallas,lol!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooty needs someone to lick him not hump him,lol. 



Cheryl to heck with patting him you may kiss him all over, i take advantage of his burrito state and kiss, and kisss, and kiss him all over his head,lol.



I love my Sooty too!!!!!!!!!!Belle loves him too, sometimes too much,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Alicia you can have Belle if i can have Dallas,lol!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooty needs someone to lick him not hump him,lol.


Sorry Dallas kisses me and humps the bunnies.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Alicia you can have Belle if i can have Dallas,lol!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooty needs someone to lick him not hump him,lol.
> ...


:shock: never mind i couldnt do that to Sooty,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> ...


:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey I wanted you to know that you and your family (along with the others who helped) are part of our family. We can never thank you enough! Apple is a joy to us. 

No need Belle pictures.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you that is very sweet of you. :hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 10, 2008)

I dont have any new pics today, but just wanted to type something here. Sooty loves blueberries, as soon as i put the bowl down and he stops ru nning around like a loon looking for the food he does digging looking for them,lol, it is too cute. 



Sooty also celebrated his 1st gotcha day on the 8th of August, and i celebrated with having his teeth trimmed and his nails done ,lol, i dont think he thought it was a treat,lol. 



I will have to get some pics up , it has been really nice out and we have been hanging outside most days so i will hop to it soon.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I made the rabbits area bigger,lol, but it is temporary, so whenever i need to make it smaller i can,lol.

They are in a 2 x 3 nic cage with a 8 panel run attached, so i put 3 more grids together. I never close the door anymore so they have there cage and the run area 24/7. 

















Ok for the first few people seeing this it is going to be huge pictures,lol, until photobucket gets them smaller. 



As long as they dont start peeing on the carpet, or eating it then we will be fine with it, and this way if we have people over or someth ing like that i can just take the twist ties off and put it back to the smaller version. My hubby thinks that they are slowly taking over the whole living room,lol. 










Then here is a token pic of my shinny , sexxy , Sooty buns!!!!!!!! None of Belle today cause everytime i go over with the camera she runs in the cage and lays down???? So i give up with her.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 14, 2008)

Well nothing really to report of any interest ,lol. I am in a horrible amount of pain 

with this pregnancy and have my mom coming over everyday to wait on me ,lol, i could get use to this i tell ya. When i lay on the couch the rabbit pen is directly across from the couch and sometimes Sooty just stands there and stares at me :shock: I dont k now if he is waiting for me to entertain him or something but it is so cute. I did resize the photo of him to smaller but it is going to take a lil while for it to shrink.








Here is Belle, she has really started back up with the humping and bitting, or well it at least looks like she is nibbeling on Sooty. He has a few lil bald spots, she is doing this over night when i am not around so i might have to section one of them in the pen and the other in the cage but we will see how it goes. 






Belle enjoying the box, I ordered some mailbox huts for the boys i foster (guinea pigs) so i figured she would enjoy it and i was right. She climbs in and destroys the inside, the kids get hysterical watching the box jumping all over the pen, now she chewed a whole in the other side so she can go in either side. Sooty cant get into it only his upper body so it is a place to go to get away from him,lol.






Then she has to come out and groom her man cause i might steel him.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Well it has been a while since i updated and i dont really have much to report,lol. Brayden is doing well and i swear all i do all day is feed him,lol. The other kids, the two legged ones , are also doing well. 
We are to get a snow and ice storm here tonight so i am praying to god we dont loose power, a house full of kids with no electric is a disaster waiting to happen.






So to Sooty and belle , well Belle started up the humping and was pulling out the hair on Sooty's back and he had a scab so i had to come to the realisation that she is just too aggressive. He is so wishy washy and follows her around wanting to be loved and she will but then the lovin turns into humping, not good, well it is good but not how she does it,lol. So they have supervised visits during the day, lol i feel like Bunny Protective Services, and then at about dinner time i give them thier pellets seperately and they are locked seperately during the night or when i am not home. The pics below are how sad they act,lol, it hurts me but was something i had to do. I have a squirt bottle for during the day if she starts humping him , some days she does well and barely humps him and other days she seems relentless. But of course he doesnt help matters cause as soon as she gets off of him he follows her around, sometimes i laugh at him and tell him he asks for it.







When i seperate them i put Belle in the cage and Sooty gets the run part. They eat together, and hang together during the day but at night when i am not here to control her they have to be seperated. 

Below is a picture of Brayden at christmas time, he is a lil over one month in this pic. We all spent the holidays sick, some of us had the throwing up part, others just had the head cold thing going on, I thankfully only got a mild head thing. The baby, thank god, only has a little bit of boogies that i suck out with the blue boogie sucker, and i wait till he is cooing and talking to me to attack him with that thing,lol. And i wonder why he doesnt want to talk to me too much and will coo a conversation with the blanket on the back of the couch rather then me, lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is my baby at two months old, my god he is changing and growing so fast. 


Now to the rabbits, we are having a bad shed!!!!! oh my god there is bunny hair everywhere, and the dry staticy air doesnt help it at all. Making sure they have lots of water, hay, green veggies and pumpkin every couple of days. Belle and Sooty are still seperated at night and Sooty still act pathetic when they are seperated,lol. 






Kissy, kissy






The love birds, as i was walking over to get the pics Belle jumped out of the box.






















As of right now the pics are gigantic, i know i resized them so until they take effect on photo bucket i appologize that they are so big,lol.


Below is Rex my bearded dragon, the kids got these candy canes with gummies on the front and they had these lil santa hats so i couldnt resist putting them on the animals. So this is Rex looking less then thrilled.












Here is Charlie (B&W) and Johnnie (Brown&W), Johnnie is a senior citizen and they are my foster babies. Johnnie is too old to run from me so he just puts up with me and the things i get him to do,lol, and Charlie runs like i am going to make him for dinner,lol. 








So that is it for now, going to go back and figure more ways to aggravate the animals,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 12, 2009)

I lovingly call her Humparella and this is why. First she starts off nice and lovingly.
So we start out like this.






Then it turns to this.






Then we get this!!!!!!! This drives me insane and i wish she would stop!!!!!!






We have a new addition to our family, well two here is one. This is our Betta named Mario , the kids named him. My oldest has a blue one in his room, he doesnt have a name yet.














Here is my cutie i could just kiss him.







Here is Belle she likes to dig into her hay.








Begging for a Craisin.







Both looking for their Craisin







Wook at those wittle wips






Wanting Craisins







Big ole but hanging out of the Raisin Bran box






I must have a trillion pics of her in the same pose!!!!!! Everytime i try to get pics of her she goes away,lol







Sooty dissaproves of the Raisin Bran, he wants Lucky Charms






Belle continplating jumping on Sooty's head,lol






i love him when he sleeps. I am telling you if he would let me hug and kiss him i would walk around with him in a pouch hugging him and kissing him all day.






Belle disaproving of something, she always disaproves


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwh i love the DBF picture!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you Becca, he is scary though when he does that i nearly have had heart attacks when i have seen him thinking he was actaully dead!!! YIKES!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 21, 2009)

Check it out and let me know what you want to know.

If animals could talk what would you ask them


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 7, 2009)

RIP sweet baby, you will be missed. THere is a piece of my heart missing now that you are not here.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 8, 2009)

RIP Sooty-Rainbow Bridge thread

:cry1:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 16, 2009)

If a mod see's this could you please c hange the title of my blog to Luvmyzoocrew's Furries.

Memories, ick the fact that i have only memories now of Sooty is sad. I just got the strength to put RIP next to his name in my profile. As bunny owners we appreciate some of the wierdest things like poop, while we would rather have it in the box all the time we get so happy about our buns pooping. We appreciate licks here and there, binkies, and snuggles. The things I truly appreciated with Sooty was Binkies, when he groomed Belle, they way he loved his crasins, and blueberries, the way he did the Dead bunny flop. The first time he did a binky i had a sense of happiness, because to me that was a sign that he was happy, and that made me happy,lol. The first time he groomed Belle was great too, and i even posted about it because he wanted to always be groomed and for him to groom her i was so happy for her,lol. I loved the way he would throw all the veggies out of his bowl in the morning to find the blueberries, he loved the blueberries. It saddens me that these are now memories which means i will no longer get to enjoy him doing these things anymore, gosh i miss him and it feels like it has been forever since i seen him. I never realized how much Belle pooped since he has been gone ,lol, and all the stray poo's i thought was his turns out to be from her too,lol. I also found out that he was the noisy one that would make a racket when drinking his water bottle, probably because of his teeth, i can barely hear Belle drinking. The only other reminder that i had that he was gone was the 700.00 vet bill,lol, but i would gladly have paid double that to have him back. I have been a little saddened that i didnt bring him home and bury him under the Black Walnut tree that i love, or in the meadow that we have, but i couldnt bare to bring him home after wards. The vet sent me a sympathy card with a personal note from her which i thought was ssssssooooooo nice, and i wrote a letter back to her and thanked her for her kindness and care this last year with him. Occasionally my screen saver comes on, which displays all my pics randomly, so i will see a pic of Sooty come up now and again which is a lil sad.

Memories is all i have but at least i have some good memories of him, and that is what is going to comfort me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2009)

Changed that for you. :hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 16, 2009)

ty very much


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a video i did of sooty

Sooty's video


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 20, 2009)

What a Beautiful tribute to a very Beautiful Bunny.

RIP Sooty.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is my Sooty rabbit that will go in the garden after i plant the flowers and then will hang out on the porch. If i had a grave for him i wo uld have put it there with some flowers but i didnt bring him home so this will have to do.

I have some pep in my step today, after Sooty died i have been feeling blah and depressed, i started looking for another bun, which then led me to feel guilty. I really wasnt feeling any of the rabbits, and was getting frustrated about the rescues that were taking , what seemed like forever, to get back to me, what is up with that? So i contacted Lauren, a new member who's mis sexed rabbits had two litters of baby holland lops , and i will be taking the one that they named Fluff. Since yesterday i have a pep in my step and am feeling up beat, maybe i need another bun to take my mind off of Sooty. Looking at Belle all by herself, just sitting around all day, now chewing on the coroplast out of boredom i guess, makes me sad, i am not a replacement for Sooty.

So this week i and weekend i will go to Critter corral to get alfalfa pellets, and alfalfa hay for the baby bun, i have a cage that he will be in for a lil while. I have to get bedding for that cage until we have worked out whether or not he is potty trained or not. THen i will make a NIC run for around his cage until after the nueter and we start bonding. We are going to go get him on April 10th and i will have an a ppointment for him to have a check up the following week with my vet. It feels like years since i got to pet and kiss Sooty but the sad reality is that it has only been less then a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 31, 2009)

That statue is the perfect tribute for Sooty. I'm so sorry he's gone.  

I'm glad your heart is finding a new love, though. I look forward to photos of your new addition!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Minda.

I just had Belle out for a few mintues to run the living room, the kids were in bed, the cats were locked up and the dogs were up stairs and it was me and her. While i took some dishes into the kitchen and got thier pellets together. I also snapped a few pics of my Mama.


I love the way she looks in this one,lol.






of course a bunny butt shot, got to love the buns







Checking out the baby swing, she did eventually figure that it wasnt out to get her,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 4, 2009)

I am in countdown mode!!!!!!!!!!! :nod THis is Fluff, we are deciding on a name other then Fluff or keep fluff, i have to meet him and get to see his personality before deciding on a name. 6 more days!!!!!!!!







I asked Lauren to send me more pics if s he could, i needed something to hold me over till i get my hands and lips on him, i sure hope he likes to be kissed :inlove:

I love the pic below because you can see his TONGUE!!!!!!!







Look at that face and those ears!!!!!!!!






I copied the pic of his mom and dad, and the pics that were sent to me to choose, and the litter pics of him and his siblings when he was born, so that i had them to look back on when he was all grown up,lol.

Things i have done and still have to do. 

Done: ordered Alfalfa hay, picked up Oxbow alfalfa pellets

Have to do: get cage out and set up, get carefresh for the cage, get toys out for him, decide whether i will use the pen i have Belle in to put arund his cage or make him a Nic pen?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 4, 2009)

Fran he's so cute. Him and Belle are going to make a very good looking "Bunny Couple".

I can hardly wait till you get him to watch ihim grow up with lots of pictures.

Susan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok as i am posting these they are giant but i did resize so i just have to wait till photo bucket catches up with me i guess, if not i will fix later.

here are two pictures of the mountains as we were driving, it was very pretty.
Virginia was nothing but farms, i swear,lol. It was one farm after another, i thought we had alot of cows around my way,lol. we saw brown cows, brown and white cows, black cows, black and white c ows, white cows, every cow of every color,lol. When we finally get to Lauren's area stupid mapquest got us lost and had us no where near her house so she had to give me directions!!!!!!!!!!! 

We got there after a very lllllooooonnnnnnnnggggggg drive, even though he is totally worth it, and i finally got to meet him. It was only him and one other left from the litter of buns, which is probably good cause if i had to see a whole litter of buns i might have taken more then just mine,lol. I saw mom and dad, and a bun from the first litter, who was very cute too, but i couldnt take her because that was Laurens sons,lol, i dont think he would have been happy if i took her.












So here he is












"I see you looking at me making wierd squeally sounds lady , you are freaking me out"






Coming out to check me out




















Here he is this morning sitting in the little house i got for the guinea pigs,lol. it took him a little while to figure out that he goes inside of it and not on top of it.







Well i have to go today i am getting my hair colored and cut today , and dye eggs, and to SIL house for an easter egg hunt and dinner t hen home, and then a busy sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 11, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!!!

He is just adoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrable!!

:faint:



Oh and did you see any blue or purple cows?! :biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome Home Fluff!!! He is adorable, I'm so happy for you


----------



## BSAR (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats he is a cutie! What are you going to name him?


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 11, 2009)

He's CUUUUUUTE!

What color is he? Broken tort or orange?

Hoppy Easter to you!

Denise


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont know his coloring Denise? Any suggestions on what it is?

As far as names right now we are throwing around the name Gizmo? but i am not sure i think it fits for now but not know when he gets older if it would be a fir or not

Jen no blue or purple cows,lol, that would have been neat though, easter cows,lol


----------



## mandyjeank (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh they are so cute. I have a bonded female tort dutch and a french lop too. I will have to send you picks. Daisy also charges the pen as well. they sound so much a like, that is so funny.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 14, 2009)

I disapprove of my picture being taken!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 14, 2009)

:inlove:


Eeeeek! So cute!

How's he settling in?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 15, 2009)

he is doing ok i guess,lol, i did post a thread about him charging me and biting me, but i am giving him some leave way because of stress,lol. I sat in his pen last nigh and just sat there while he climbed all over me and i petted him a few times and he was ok with that. He is hates the vaccum cleaner though,lol!!

Belle's cage is only a few feet from his and she is starting to get rammy like she wants to meet him so i might have to move him? i want to see how she does with him being near so when i start to bond them it might be a lil easier since they will have a few months of looking at each other?


He goes friday to the vet to get a check up and for me to talk about when to get him nuetered, i dont think his jewels have dropped yet so he is safe,lol. When you put him on his back in your arms i swear he goes right into a trance, cause he just lays there with his legs straight up not moving,lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 15, 2009)

ok so here are some names that we have come up with so far and would like some feed back on what you think looks like him

Bailey
Brownie
Max
Tobey
Ace
Buster
Skippy
Woody
Charger (have to laugh at this one cause he was charging at us trying to bite,lol)



I like Bailey, Max,Woody and Charger


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2009)

My new foster was Bailey but we agreed we knew to many buns called that.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

He's adorable. I like the names Max, Woody and Charger


----------



## myheart (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't read your blog until now...! Shame on me for missing out on so much of your time with Sooty. He seemed like an awesome little guy. It would be easy to see why he became your heart-bunny. I am so sorry for his loss... :rainbow:

I do hope everything goes well with your new bunner. He is very cute (just a bit surprised he isn't black and white (lol)). I like the names Max and Charger from your list. Has he started to settle in a bit?

LOL about the holiday pics you took with the Santa hats!! How did you ever keep the hats on both piggies at the the same time for a picture?!! I wish I could torment my piggies like that with such good results. 

myheart


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Janet , about the piggie i just put them on and snapped real quick, when i put it on them they kind of just froze,lol. Sooty was great, i decided to name the new bun Charger, for now anyway incase i decide on something else,lol. He still chargers but i am still giving him time to settle, i sit in his pen every night for a little while and he climbs aaaaaaaallllllllllll over me and doesnt bite me,lol. So i am hoping over time he settles. 

I had to laugh at the black and white thing, cause i do have something for black and white animals, especially cats lol, put 20 cats in front of me and one of them be black and white and i am instantly drawn to the black and white one,lol. But that is ok cause black , and black and white animals are always harder to adopt out lol.




I have to say that i have been sad again missing my Sooty, I love Charger, as you can see he is tttttttooooooo cute, but it is still a reminder that Sooty is not here. (here i go again with the tears,lol) Going to the vet was a little hard the other day with him cause the last time i was there was when i had to put Sooty to sleep, so when i walked in there i wanted to throw up ,lol. 


Charger is great with peeing in his boxes w hen he is in his run, which is on my carpet. Now if i could get him to get all of his poo pellets in there it would be great. He goes running around the pen like a mad man and the jumping in and out of the litter boxes and when he is done there is poop and bedding all over the place,lol. i usually have to go in a few times a day to pick up the knocked out bedding and the stray poo's, and when i am in there he is all over me. I love to watch him binky and run around it is sssssssooooooooo funny and when i am in his penn then go to see Belle she looks huge compared to him,lol. I am uploading pics right now and will put some in for you all to see


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 21, 2009)

Charger is so adorable! Hopefully he stops charging soon too. Then his name won't make sense! I'm sorry about Sooty, I didn't know his whole story until now. Poor baby. He was a really cute boy.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 6, 2009)

Well there is a new addition to our family, he is a temp visitor his name is Benny. Benny is a rex, and super soft, my god now i know why people could sit there for hours petting a rex!!!! His owners were moving and the place that they were going to is smaller then the place they were at and they didnt have room for him, :? whatever, there loss is our gain. I hope i didnt open a can of worms with the people at my hubby's work( Benny is from someone he works with) and wind up getting calls for everyones animals that need to be rehomed,lol. His first night here he was ok with all the attention that he was getting, this morning i gave him a romaine leaf , and one sprig of parsley and then later on in the early after noon he was having real soft poop, so i am thinking that it is stress and maybe new veggies so we will hold off till he is pooping fine for a week then introduce slowly the veggies, cause i dont think he got very many veggies where he was at. He has been chinning everything, and this morning he was acting real rammy like he wanted to get out of his cage so i built him a 3 x 2 grid cage and he is in thier now, he has pee'd outside his box 2 times but i will chalk it up to marking and i hope he goes back to being gbood boy and doing everything in his box again.

here he is checking out Brandi.





I love this pic, he was checking me out and wondering what i was doing.






THis one is blurry, i didnt have great lighting but he was chinning the ball.






Here is me holding him, and you can see his boy bits,lol, i just wanted to make sure that he was indeed a boy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

He is looking like "god there she is again !!!!!! with that camera"


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

Umm we are getting more pictures of him than of Charger.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

ha ha ha that is because he is right next to my desk,lol. I have more pics of Charger i will have topost more of him now


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

Here he is up close and personal






He was sleepy, and i think he looks so much like his daddy





Right before i took this pick he was all curled up in the litter pan, but of course as soon as i went to snap it he jumped up,lol





Look at these feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






He looks so tiny compared to the dog in this pic, i am not sure if i p osted this one already


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 11, 2009)

Thank you Sooska for putting this link on your blog. Blib


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 19, 2009)

Here was our day outside, i was thinking about putting Charger and Belle out together but i was afraid, so i figured baby steps for me,lol. So Belle got out today and maybe tommorrow i will take Charger out, and i was thinking of maybe trying them outside for a little bit here and there to see how they do?



Belle Nom nom noming on some grass





My moms dog stalking Belle , all she wants to do is play with Belle,lol





Mama with a perty flower in her ears














Hay is not only for rabbits and guinea pigs!!





nom,nom.nom.nom








A far away shot, Belle in the pen, and the kids all around her






Belle with company in her pen, and Chase chewing on some hay again,lol.





Close up





















My two caged babies






I see her tongue!!!!!!!!!










































I love this pic, she is dissapproving of the fresh air, sunshine and the grass


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 22, 2009)

Video of Benny and Willow

Here is a little video of Benny when my cat Willow comes around, he wants to get out so bad and play with her. Sometimes he will thump his foot when she walks away,lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 22, 2009)

Great Blog, your Babies are very cute.

Did they enjoy the outside? I'm always afraid to bring ours on our grass, because of Fleas. We have wild bunnies, squirrels, and lots of birds in our yard.

Susan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 22, 2009)

oh gosh i didnt think of the fleas?!?!? lol now everytime i see her scratch i will be having a heart attack,lol. She enjoyed it. I always get paranoid of the grass eating, but s he didnt reallyl eat alot of grass.


----------



## myheart (May 22, 2009)

"I disapprove of this rabbit being in _my_ pen...!!!" (LOL)







Great photos!!! I love them all!!! 

Don't worry too much about fleas. Keep the playpen away from birdfeeders or where squirrels or wild rabbits hang out. Make sure the grass stays short in the playpen area also. Fleas don't want to hang out in sunny areas so they will tend to stay in longer, shady grass. If anything, get your self a flea comb to do a once over before going in, or take your hand and smooth the hair backwards to look for creepies.

myheart


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 22, 2009)

Here is my bad boy Charger, we had some time outside today , it was a beautiful day today. I sat in the pen with him for some time and he was being very good. I could just squish him.









Chinning his box cause i touched it,lol







Looking at something







Look at his ears,lol





Look at this FACE


























Smelling me







Sitting there trying to ignore me,lol















look at this face, it is any wonder why i picked him?


















































he was going to smell my feet to see if i needed to shower,lol


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 23, 2009)

I love charger !!! what a wonderful bunny !!! I love the rest of the gang too


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 23, 2009)

Thank you I love him too, he is a bad boy but he is my bad boy. I have to say he kind of looks like Remus,lol


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 23, 2009)

He certainlydoes Fran


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 23, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> "I disapprove of this rabbit being in _my_ pen...!!!" (LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha i love that caption,lol!!!! i never thought of doing that with my hand i will do that thanks


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 29, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13814809

Benny's listing on petfinder, and i referenced Rabbitsonline as a great website for rabbit information!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok no pics today i am just here to whine,lol. I have some good things that have happend and some not so good things. So lets start with the not so good things, my FIL has cancer, he had a tumor in his rectum removed and 29 lymph nodes and the tumor was cancer and 22 of the lymph nodes have cancerous cells. Apparently what they are being told is that he has a rarer cancer and that they are trying to figure out what to do next. He was told that the type of cancer that he has usually by the time they find it , it is in the late stages, ugh. So once he heals they want to start some type of treatment, he has myloma (i think that is what it is called) and one of the treatments will affect that, and from my understanding the myloma affects his legs so if he does the one treatment he will be in a wheel chair. He has already decided that he isnt doing that treatment. All he has said to my MIL is that he doesnt want to be in pain anymore. He had cancer many years ago and fought it but just has never been the same since it, and i dont know if his body and his spirit can take this. 

I am going to have a talk with my oldest who is ten and try to explain, plainly, about what is going on, because we dont really know how this is going to turn out and i dont want to have to come to him and tell him that his grandfather has passed and him be upset because he never knew he was sick. Then there is my hubby i dont even know how to remotely begin to know what he is feeling, i still have both my parents around, I dont really talk about what is going on with his father cause i dont want to upset him cause if i start talking about it i will start crying, but i want him to know that i am there for him.
Then my dog Buzz had a seizure a few weeks back and we have been trying to get her meds down, i have to take her back for blood work but couldnt do it last week cause i didnt have the money to do it so i have to take her the end of this week , begining of next week. I have been thinking about Sooty alot to , going through the pictures for the RO year book has been making me think of him lately. Hubby's health insurance went up , like it does every year, but he didnt get a raise because of the economy of course so money is going to be tighter this year. 

now for the good stuff this sat we are having a wedding anniversary for my mother and father in law, it is thier 45th and the kids wanted to have something for the both of them incase something happened to my father in law, no regrets of never have done something nice for them. 

And i am going to be a GREAT AUNT, i am excited about that, not so much the situation going on with my niece and the father of the baby, but i am happy about the baby.
I want to add that i am thankful for my beautiful kids, home, my hubby, my hubby's job, my animals that are alive, knowing the animals that arent alive, my family and friends. 

so that is it for the whine that i had for the day.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok here are some Pics of Charger running around the living room. He is too cute when he binkies he can literally jump right up in the air from a sitting position,lol.

Charger checking out the baby bouncy seat and getting by the dog.







Charger checking out Benny's cage, who was thumping at him the whole time, Benny wasnt happy







Stopping for a pet






Again looking at Benny , i think he was teasing him



























Running by Brandi






another running shot






Waiting for me to look away so that he could run upstairs,lol
















Funny thing the other night my hubby was sleeping on the couch, dont worry he wasnt in trouble, he has allergies and tosses and turns all night and snores so on the weekends he sometimes sleep down stairs cause he can sleep elevated and i cant hear him snore,lol. Which is fine with me. So he was down there last weekend and Benny kept thumping the floor, so the next morning i asked him if it was Benny thumping and he said yeah, here i think that he was thumping cause my hubby was snoring!!!!!!!!! and he didnt know what the heck it was,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are two pictures of Charger when he was just a lil bugger!!!! Thank you Lauren for them.


This pic he is in the upper right side, next to the chocolate bunny.






Here is one of him a lil bigger
now you can all see why i fell in love with him, and even though he tries to eat me on a daily basis, we still love him.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 13, 2009)

We started bonding, woo hoo, and it went pretty good. They were together for about two hours and for most of the time they were good. There was Belle licking Charger, and Charger was humping Belle, and Charger licked Belle a few times.

It started like the pic below,lol































Look at the top of his head, after Belle was licking him he looked like he needed his hair brushed,lol















































There was alot of Charger circling Belle, Belle was licking charger alot, and there was some Charger humping Belle. He was good about it and wasnt humping alot, Belle was drenching him with all her licking,lol.

Towards the end though Belle started to nip at Charger, and nip at his feet so we put them back in thier cages. There cages are next to each other and i lifted the fleece that i had in between so that they can really get use to each other. I will hopefully be able to put them together every day for a lil bit, and i hope that it goes good!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good Fran. I just noticed that Charger is now a BIG boy. No longer a little guy.

They both look happy together


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 13, 2009)

At the nueters Charger weighs 3.4 lbs, and Benny was 4 lbs.

He is getting to be a big boy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 25, 2009)

BONDING STINKS!!!!!! lol After a long talk to Ali (Jadeicing) I have decided that i will forgo the bonding of Charger and Belle. When Belle humps Charger he acts like a nut trying to get her off of his back, he DOES NOT like it at all, and beings she is a mounter i dont think that this match is going to work. So i have decided to try to bond Benny and Belle,lol, so much for fostering him i think he might be stayin,lol. So i tried them together a week or so ago and the problem i see with them too is that he is an aggressive mounter like her. I only tried them together that day and then i had a death in the family so life has been a little off. 

So today i put them in an empty diaper box and put them ON the washer and put it on spin cycle two times and i had the box opened and just observed them and Benny kind of just put his head down and him and Belle where next to each other and she was grooming him, then i put them back in there own cages. I will do this two to three times a day and on Tues and Thurs (when i take my one son to preschool) i will put them in a carrier and put them in the car with me. Then next week after a washer session i will put them in a pen for a little bit to see how they then act. wish me luck,lol.

I dont know if i want to keep Benny's name if i keep him but i will see after we decide how they get along. 


I also might be posting a flemish giant that someone my brother in law knows is getting rid of, they of course asked me first lol, but i dont have the space , when i get a flemmie it will be free range because of the size and i am not ready for that right now, but i seen a pic and he is cute.


----------



## Pattie (Nov 4, 2009)

do you still have the flemish giants


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Pattie i sent you a message, i was just posting that from an add on Craigslist. the original poster of that add took it down , so i assume that they have found someone for them already. I dont own any flemish giants.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 5, 2009)

Did you get Benny and Belle bonded?? Is this still an option. I can't remember if you posted anything about this


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 5, 2009)

no we are trying that now, they have had a few dates, we are taking it ssslllloooowwwww,lol. It is going pretty well so we will see how it keeps going. I think this is goign to take a while to do,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is Benny eatin some hay







Here is Benny and his woman,lol. Belle and Benny are doing well together. She needed a man to put her in place, she doesnt hump obsessively with him like she did with Sooty. I think she did that with Sooty cause he was just so Blah and let her, Benny will let her do it but then she needs to get off and he lets her know and she backs down. Occasionally they will hump each other him to her or her to him, but it doesnt consume their day,lol. 






As much as i was going to take this slow it just took off so well so i ran with it, and seriously in a weeks time they were doing great. I started off the first two days with meeting in a box on top of the washer for a spin cycle or two,lol. Then the third time i did it afterwards i put them into the downstairs bathroom and sat there and watched them like a hawk. Then then the next day we did it again but i walked away, i dont think i was helping matters by standing there over anaylyzing every move each of them made, so i was within ear shot and they did good, i had them on the ceramic tile floor too so they were a little freaked out about that cause neither of them had been on something like that either so i found them alot of the time just sitting with each other,lol. Then before you knew it they were in the bathroom all day long, with a litter pan and a blanket on the floor for traction, then i moved them into the living room near thier cages, they did fine. Then the very next day i attached the pen to Belles cage ( i had also the p revious nights switched cages on them, put Benny in Belles cage and Belle in Bennys, and then back again) For the next week they were together all day and at night Benny was in the pen part and Belle was in the inside of the cage, they would groom each other through the cage bars!!!!!! too cute. So after a week of that they were together 24/7 and have been doing great!!!!!1

Now that leave Charger as a single guy, i have been thinking of trying for a trio late next year, after i know that Belle and Benny are solid in the bonding part, but i am up in the air about that. Charger is not in a 3 x 2 cage ontop of Benny and Belles cage, i thougth it would help with his charging, to be level with me coming in and out of his cage but it hasnt, he is as bad as ever, i dont know what to do with him. He is cute as hell and that is the only reason why i dont bonk him on the head when he bites me,lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 8, 2009)

:highfive: for Benny & Bella.
:nonono: for Charger.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 8, 2009)

ha ha ha the smilie you used for Charger is what i always look like when i deal with him,lol!!!!!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 9, 2009)

These pictures are hilarious-- so great! Your buns are adorable!! I love Belle's coloring


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2009)

I want Charger. He is so cute and spunky.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 9, 2009)

ha ha ha dont tempt me i think i have your address somewhere on my computer,lol, i will put a stamp on his head and put hinm in the mail box,lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ha ha ha dont tempt me i think i have your address somewhere on my computer,lol, i will put a stamp on his head and put hinm in the mail box,lol!!!!!!!!!


Fine send him as an easter bunny.  Don't want him to travel during the cold.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 9, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha dont tempt me i think i have your address somewhere on my computer,lol, i will put a stamp on his head and put hinm in the mail box,lol!!!!!!!!!
> ...


:whistling dont collect your mail around Easter,lol :bunnysuit:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 1, 2010)

aawwww thank you, is this the right size for the signature on here?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 1, 2010)

no, it's a little big..do you need me to resize it?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 1, 2010)

could you, please. Thank you so much for doing that for me!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 1, 2010)

this is the right size


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 4, 2010)

Minda i am trying like heck to get this uploaded on photo bucket so i can change my siggie but it is not working i keep getting an error message i dont know if it is them, or my laptop, or what i will have to try tonight on my other computer.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok I have not blogged in here for a long while, i got an email from a member here talking about my blog and how they liked reading it and so sorry for Sooty :0) made me feel nice that people read it,lol. Thank you Minda for my Siggie!!!!!!! took a while to get it uploaded on Photobucket i was having trouble with the smaller uploader and had to use the bulk uploader, but of course this was after a coulpe of weeks trying it and it not working,lol, i am not the brightest sometimes,lol. 

The buns are doing good nothing to report, Belle and Benny are bonded and it is going so good !!!!!!! Belle no longer obsessively humps, i think Sooty was too laid back and Benny will tolerate it to a point, but he also dishes it out on occasion,lol. Charger is still a booger!!!!!!!!! He still chargers, oh well whatcha gonna do. I want to eventually bond all three, but i dont know if i have the nerves right now, and i have to find out some stuff first. Charger doesnt like to be humped or dominance shown, when i go in to his cage to do something i will sometimes put my hand on top of him and push him down, like i am trying to be dominant and i can feel the resistance ( i am not holding him down hard , or being ruff or mean just lightly). So i think he needs to be BOSS , and i dont know how that is going to go over with the other two , we shall see as he gets older.









I got a new camera and am loving it, i think it takes great up close pics and the other pics are so much more crisper. This is my Belle, she just celebrated her 3 rd GOTCHA day in Feb!!!!!!!!! 






Benny, it is either hay sticking out of his mouth or he started smoking cigarettes ,lol.







Belle saying "EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW" after i told her that Benny was her boyfriend, she thinks Boys have Cooties







She ALWAYS has a disapproving look.






Charger, i have had to find ways to entertain him because he has chewed a hole in two water bottles,lol, so i figured he was bored.








Belle is under there somewhere,lol














Excuse Belles nails, i did everyone but her i still have to get to her nails















This one i had the focal point for the bars by accident,lol, i am still learning






She is disapproving of me taking pics 






Benny upclose






Charger, my mom is holding him cause i had to change his box and his sheet in the cage and i get sick of trying not to get bit,lol so sometimes it is easier to let someone hold him. She looks like she has him in a head lock






He is so stinking cute, why is he such a booger






This is my Beagle sticking his head through t he cat door !!!!!! i swear i am not sawing him out if he gets stuck,lol. Dont mind the floor it has to be mopped but no sense in doing it when it is snowing and we have salt down, if i clean it it will look like that in a day any way,lol






My black walnut tree, i love this tree , especially in the summer when it is all green.

This is my back yard







To the right, kids swings






out front to the right






straight out my door






To the left of the front of my house







Straight out the front again







My Belle up close with her kissable lips,lol







Charger


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 1, 2010)

Well Photo bucket is acting up and i did resize the photo but it will take a while for it to work i guess, so sorry the one of Charger is so freaking big,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2010)

wow i just realized that on the 6th of this month it was 1 year since a piece of my heart got ripped out. Sooty went to the bridge. There was something about him that captured me from day one, there was something there that was calling me to have him, I NEEDED HIM to come to my house and to be loved and to be given the fruits, veggies, hay, toys and love that he deserved. He needed me and i needed him. I come to find out one and a half short years later that he was sent to me to die, that sucks, but i am ok with that. He had a crappy start to life, and i strongly feel that had he not been taken out of the situation that he was in , he would have died alone in his hutch. He died loved, wanted, he died with someone caring for him and still caring for him. He did come to me the night he was put to sleep in a dream, the dream was strange but i do remember him being there just sitting off to the side, he came back to me to let me know that he had made it ok to the other side. I have had two dreams about my dog since she went to, and as sad as it is, it is also comforting. one year later and i can still shed tears, lots and lots of tears for him, my heart still hurts. Sooty mommy still misses you, please come visit me often as i love seeing you.

:*(


----------



## hln917 (Mar 11, 2010)

Awwww Fran, you have me in tears again, this time at work! Of course I'm blaming it on allergies. 

I loved your stories of Sooty. You took him from a bad life and gave him a loving home and I'm sure he loved you just the same. Everyday I wake up, I check all my bun's cages to make sure they're ok, especially Baci's. As much as I love all of them, he's my :heartsbunny. 

I love your new pictures of Belle, Charger and Benny and the winter scenery. As much as I hate winter, it was beautiful when we had that snow storm.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you Helen, so sorry to make you cry, i had tears as i was typing it, good thing hubby was at bowling that night so i was alone in bed crying,lol. I love the s now pics but now that my yard is a SWAMP of MUD i cant wait for the warmer wheather to dry it all up, the mud is horrible.

Sooty was my :hearts bunny, i never knew what people where talking about when they said that until i lost him, then i understood,lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is one of the Hermit crabs that i caught out eating. I love testing my camera, and love how nice the close ups come out.






Of course as soon as i started snapping pics he high tailed it under his log,lol













Here is Charger with his lil Toofers, i couldnt resist when i saw his teefers


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2010)

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> ...



it's getting closer.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2010)

Haha..this picture is so cute...i love watching bunnies sleeping!..

I love your bunnies...they are just adorable


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2010)

Alli I had him all packed in a box but he ate his way out,lol, i will have to think of something else to get him there,lol.

Cheryl thank you , i love to watch them sleep and Charger is too funny sometimes i will wake him with the flash and he pops his head up then you see the eyes slowly closing and h is head gets lower, and lower, and lower,lol. 

Also one of the rabbits snores!!!!! i can hear it from the couch while the tv is on,lol. I think it is Belle that is the snorer lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 23, 2010)

I am playing the waiting game, and it sucks!!!!!!!! Waiting to see if the meds for my cat and dog are working. For those of you that might not know i was taking my dog to have his teeth done and a lump on his hind end removed but test results came back and they were thinking possible Cushings , but upon an ultrasound, and xrays , it is more likely to be Cancer of the liver or Hepatitis in dogs, neither of which have great results. His liver is three times the size it should be so in either case he doesnt have very long. Time line i was given was if it is cancer 6-12 months and if it is hep 12-18 months with the way things look, it sucks. The cat had blood work done, and xrays and they saw a spot on her hock, she has muscle mass loss in her leg and her leg is lame. They are pretty sure with the way it is presenting and the spot that it is cancer , most likely on her nerve. 

Treatment for the dog, he is on something to help his liver function better, and a steriod, and then we go back for blood work to see if the liver values got better, worse or stayed the same. I can put him through a biopsy, mri, and another battery of tests, but at this point i want him to just live out the rest of what he has, and not be poking and prodding at him, if i were to do all these tests and still find out it is cancer then i wont be doing anything about it so i dont see the use in it. 

Treatment for the cat, she is also on a steriod, in two weeks we will take her back for another xray to look at the spot and we will see if in the mean time she regains use of her leg. If she doesnt gain use of it back i have to options, one leave her with a lame leg, or AMPUTATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: if the cancer is in the leg i could pro long her life alot , if not then the leg is weighing her down and her life expectancy could be shorter, now this is of course if the cancer is in the leg ONLY. A MRI would be able to tell for definte but i dont have the money for a MRI, and surgery!!!!!!!

DECISIONS, DECISIONS!!!!!!!!!! with sam we are just making him comfortable until his liver stops working then i will have a definte answer as to what to do, but with Willow i dont know how this is going to play out. 


On a happier note, and thank you if you got this far in the post,lol. We are getting chicks!!!!!!!!!! i have to call Tractor Supply on monday to see when they are getting them in, we will be getting 6 as that is the min that i can get. My dad and hubby are going to build a coop for them, and they will be living in my house till they are old enough to go out!!!!!!! This is my first "farm" type animal that i will own and my first animal that will live outside, this will be a big one for me,lol. 

Second happy note is May or June i will be going to an information meeting about doing foster care again, for a child,lol. I did foster a while ago and i want to do it again with the hopes of adopting !!!!!!!!!!! so we will see , i have things that have to get done in the house before we can bring another c hild into it, like the one bedroom being finished,lol.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 24, 2010)

I love this pic! Where's my ears??


----------



## lorri (Mar 24, 2010)

What a fab ending of sooty's story. it started poorly about the condiction he was in but I'm happy there was some one like you to take care of him and also having a play mate too.

There pictures are adorable to see thanks for sharing them with us.

I have to do one shortly about Pepper.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 24, 2010)

Crys Belle always has that disapproving look about her,lol, dont know if it is because she is a Dutch,lol or what.

Thank you Lorraine, I still miss my Sooty  but am glad i got to spend what little time i did with him.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have fun with the chicks! We had baby duck 2 summer ago and had them in the house since they were still young to be outside. We even let them swim in the bathtub which was their favorite!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 26, 2010)

ha ha ha Helen that is cute , having them swimming in the bath tub,lol. I have almost everything ready, i have to get bedding, which i dont need right away cause they will be on newspaper with paper towels on top for the first week. I have to get marbles of some sort to put in the watering thing for them, and then all i need is the CHICKS,lol. I have to laugh , like i dont have enough to do with the animals that i have, the kids and the medical problems with my two animals,lol, i have a hole in my head,lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 2, 2010)

Our chicks are here!!!!!!! 

This is Willow, she was testing out the brooder , everytime i went in there she was sitting under the heat lamp.











Here are the girls. 6 Golden comets, and 2 Amber links. This is the afternoon that they came to my house













Here they are today, with there stuffed animal that i catch them snuggling up with and sleeping







Today I took Sam, the dog, and Willow, the cat, back for check ups, reruning of blood work for Sam and re xray for Willow. I will get Sam's blood work back tomorrow, if his liver levels come back and stayed the same or went down we will keep him on the meds he is on now, if they are higher then we will switch the meds. Basically at this point we are just trying to make him comfortable. Willow's news is worse then i wanted, i had resigned myself to the fact that I was going to have her leg amputated, so just when i had absorbed that fact they redid the xrays on her leg and they took one of her chest and that is when they saw a tumor in her chest. So the prognosis is we will not put her through the amuptation, and just make her comfortable for however long she has left :tears2:. So with the way things are looking i will have to make "that" decision two times this year, how much does that SUCK. I will do it but i dont know if i can keep doing this, why do we put ourselves through this? At the rate the animals are dropping in my house i would be afraid if i was any animal coming into this house,lol. It looks like 2010 is going to suck as much as 2009 did  oh well it is what it is , and i have to deal with it


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2010)

I am so sorry about your news. I know you were hoping for better. :hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you Ali, yes i was, it sucks but they are all around the same age so it is probably going to be like this for the next few years, or at least it is going to feel like it,lol. I was hoping for this year to be better and less sad then last year but i guess not.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

I am sorry you have to go through this. 
I am thinking about you talk to you tomorrow of you need me I am here.


Kat:hug:ink iris:


----------



## hln917 (Apr 3, 2010)

You chickies are cute! Do you have names for them yet? I should have just grabbed some at work for you. We get a shipment every week, I'm sure they wouldn't miss a couple!

Sorry to hear about Willow.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 3, 2010)

So sorry about the news on Willow  Your new chicks are _adorable._


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you Kat, Helen and Ren  It is amazing the difference i can see in the chicks, i mean just the size difference already with them.

Just got off the phone with the vet about Sams blood test results and the two levels that he was most worried about are better, his one levels are 50% better and the other one got better. One level that was real high got a little bit higher but he seemed more concerned about the other levels. We are putting him in another medicine and we will recheck his levels in another month or so to make sure we are going on the right track. So there was a little bit of better news from the visit yesterday,lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry about willow, but I am glad sam is showing signs of improvement. I guess you may need to add to title "and featheries"


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Dave at the Featheries, it sounds good together though,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 13, 2010)

Well my girls are now 2 weeks old, and boy oh boy do they grow fast!!!!! These pictures where taken at 1 1/2 weeks, they are getting their big girl feathers, some are friendlier then others, and there feet are even bigger. I had to build them a NIC cage for them, and they can fly up. But they are cute!!!! I cant wait till they have all their big girl feathers so i can start to try to tell them apart,lol















These two are the Amberlinks, right now they are getting alot of big girl feathers in they have these feathers coming in that are hard, sort of. 














you can see the thermometer on the left side, well my girls like to hide it on me cause everytime i put it somewhere it is gone later,lol.



















some are very curious, one has a spot with darker feathers on the top of her head, i am hoping that when her adult feathers come in it will be an identifiable spot on her,lol. 



















so cute look at her little face!!!!!














Well they are my girls, getting super big , super fast,lol. I am panicking because my hubby still hasnt gotten the material for the chicken coop!!!!!!!! i am going to have full grown chickens running around my house laying eggs,lol. 

Cat and dog update - they are holding their own, no better , no worse. Willow's leg is still no good but she is getting around. Sam is skinny, i am suppose to take him in a few weeks for follow up blood work, we will weigh him again and hopefully he isnt loosing any more weight. on a good note he just loves to get his medicine cause i put it in a pill pocket thing and he loves them,lol.


Rabbits- Benny and Belle are doing good, nothing to report. I tried checking Bennys feet today but he wasnt having it so i will check them tomorrow, i check them to keep an eye on the hair loss on the bottom of his feet, i want to make sure they are ok and he doesnt have any sores or anything like that. 

Charger , well what can i say about him? he is still a booger and some days he is more aggressive then other days, i do feel bad for him cause i dont get to take him out as much as i would like and i think that makes things worse. he is still charging at me, today when i was putting his pellets in he charged at the cup that i had the pellets in and the pellets went flying, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 13, 2010)

Adorable chicks!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks, i think they are too cute,lol. they are growing so fast too, i use to be able to just scoop them up in my hand now they take up my hand,lol


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 14, 2010)

:inlove:beak pics!!! sooo cute


----------



## cheryl (Apr 14, 2010)

Aww the chickies are so cute!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Well they are my girls, getting super big , super fast,lol. I am panicking because my hubby still hasnt gotten the material for the chicken coop!!!!!!!! i am going to have full grown chickens running around my house laying eggs,lol.




Then you don't need to go out and collect the eggs for breakfast! :biggrin2:Reminds me of the Miley Cyrus movie (yes I admit I saw it!) with the colorful chicken coop.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 14, 2010)

Ha ha Helen I wont bring that good point up to my hubby cause i dont want chickens in my house that are that big,lol.

thank you Cheryl and Donna, i have to admit they are cute,lol, and they can be lil buggers too,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 27, 2010)

Time for an update 







In a panic that i actually had 6 roosters, :shock:, i went out and got these :whistling







Thats right 6 more :biggrin2:,lol. So now we have 14, possibly all hens, chickens,lol. 








The older "girls" are at their gangly , awkward stage, this was taken about a week ago and they are looking a little more "chicken'ish" They were quiet ugly there for a bit,lol. I am starting to see differences in some of them, if the white ones turn out to be roosters we are going to try to keep 2, two have stuck out with their personalities and their friendly'ness.







These were taken a week ago, here is one of the chicks, i love the coloring that is coming in and am really excited to see what they are going to look like when they are all grown up. 





She shows her appreciation for the photos by pooping in my window sill.












Chick 2

here is another one with similar markings






This ones markings are more brownish, and the other chick above's markings are more black and white.












Chicks 3 and 4 look almost the same













out of the new chicks one of the Buff colored ones is my favorite one, so friendly, loves w hen i put my hand in the cage and wants me to take her out and be held, and will let me pet her. I am thinking of naming her Charlotte. 

I was hoping that they were Buff Orpingtons , but am thinking they arent, but that is ok cause i am smitten with them already.
























we have two that look like this, was hoping for black Astrolaups but thinking they are Black sex links. Still skittish when you hold them, one of them calms down a little.








So i am finding out that either they are dusty, or the bedding is, but OH MY HOLY MOSES, i could dust three times a day and still have dust :shock:


Cant wait for them to get out into their house







The coop started as a pile of wood.














































By the end of the day it looked like this, i am so proud of my husband and my dad, i think they are doing a fantastic job. There is still ssssssooooo much that has to be done, like it has to be finished, doors added, windows added, nesting boxes added, and roosts added, and the pen needs to be built on to it.







I figure maybe 2 more saturdays and it will be done, one sat to finish the coop itself, then one sat to do the run, and then i have to paint it.






The kids helped too, or so they said, they dont look like they were helping.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

The coop is coming along well, its probably because your paying your help so well.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 12, 2010)

ha ha ha i dont pay my help at all,lol, but they work well dont they,lol


----------



## hartleybun (May 14, 2010)

:biggrin: so this is where the cute chick pics are!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 14, 2010)

i have to update the pics cause they are so much bigger then the pics here already, they grow so unbelievably fast


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is an update , I have to appologize for not being around alot , i dont know what it is, i think i have been in a funk or something i dont know. I do come on and read a little here and there but i am not here consistently.





Here is Brayden with "The Girls", they are now in there new chicken coop and run. 






My Girls









Brayden and Gerti, he just loves the chickens.








This one my 6 year old named and considers "his" chicken. Chocolate Chip







This is my baby Charlotte, she is very affectionate, and when she was just a hatchling I would take her out and hold her and she would fall asleep in my arms, she is just too cute.










This is the chicken coop almost done, after this pic i finished running the hardware cloth on the bottom and aproned it out away from the cage and then burried it and the bottome of the fence a little.


Now some pics i have taken with my camera , which i just love!!!!














Brayden







Now some bunny pics. I feel bad cause i dont take Charger out nearly enough, he is cage aggressive but does fine when he is out and about. 

Here is Charger on the couch, but no worries because Brayden is watching him like a hawk.




















Trying to get away from the "Paparazi" that was following his every move.





















Bunny and cat kiss







It is ssssssooooo hard when i lay on the floor to get pics cause i have the dog and the cat in my face, i cant even tell you how many pics i had to delete because they had real close ups of a leg, or a but, or a cat body cause he was rubbing up against my camera,lol












Brandi , sat right down in front of me when i was trying to take pics,lol








Now for the sad news :*( Willow my cat had been diagnosed with a chest tumor and a tumor somewhere on her spine or back end that was pressing on a nerve. I took her to the vet when is seen that she wasnt really using her one leg, after lots of blood work, and xrays we found the tumor in her chest. Before finding the tumor i was taking her in to take about an amputaion of the leg that she wasnt using, but seeing the tumor in her chest i decided not to put her through a surgery like that and enjoy what little time i would have with her. At t he same time i am going through all these tests with her i am going through tests for my Beagle who is in liver failure, so i was getting hit from both sides with bad news. Fast forward a few months later i started to notice that she wasnt reallyn using her other leg. I had told myself that when she didnt have use of either back leg i would then have her put to sleep. Well that time came, her use of her other leg was getting worse, and although she could still use it , somewhat, it looked like she had spaghetti for legs, and it was heart breaking to watch her struggle to walk. I also had begin to notice the weight loss and her having trouble going to the bathroom. i waited , and waited, and waited, and finally decided to do it. 






Willow was the absolute best cat anyone could have had the pleasure of having. From the first day she was an absolute love bug. She is the only one of my cats that had their claws and never once used them. when my oldest was a baby she would wait till he had no toys on the tray of his walker and she would jump up on it and lay there. Being a baby he would grab her hair and pull , she would jump off and shake it off then right back up s he would go, never once did she hiss, growl or scratch him. She was not afraid of anything, i would groom at my house sometimes, dogs she has never met and she would come over and jump on the table and rub up against them like they were best friends, she was a great cat. The ride to the vet was so long!!! It brought up so many memories of Buzz and having to put her to sleep. She was purring up till the end, and passed peacefully with me sobbing over her. WE brought her home to burry her and i am going to get a Pussy WILLOW bush to plant over where she is. It is so hard cause i just had to do this in Dec for Buzz and will defintely have to do it again before the end of the year for my Beagle so i know that this horrible pain will be here again soon. 








Last year i thought was bad with three animal deaths and two human deaths, and i prayed for a better 2010 , but it is not turning out like that unfortunately. But i have to keep my head up and always remember that it truely is Quality of life over quanity, i did the best i could for her, for as long as i could for her, and i was able to let her go without too much suffering. I am sure Buzzie and Sooty were there to meet her and cross her. WEll i have babled enough and i am now crying, which is hard to type through tears so i will leave on that note


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Willow and your beagle.

Great pictures by the way.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you Dave. Sam is still hanging on but i know it is not for long.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, stay strong. :hug:

I love your pictures, you do such a great job taking them. I'm sure you've been asked plenty already but, what kind of camera do you use? I'm curious! Your shots are so clear and beautiful. Brayden and Charger are super adorable together.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you Erika!!!!! I am in total love with my camera,lol, it is a Nikon D3000. It takes great pics and i am totally happy with it and cant wait to add more lenses to it!!


----------

